# radon/home inspection for selling home



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

I am going to skip the "radon is a scam" rant, you will likely hear that form others on this forum. Let's cut to the chase. The simplest way to sell the home is "as is". There are likely many issues with your home, there always are, ranging from minor issues like a cracked tile to potentially serious issues like lead paint or asbestos. Let the buyer decide what the problems are, and how serious they think the problems are. Then let the buyer make an offer based on the buyer mitigating the problem. They will presumably offer you value of house minus cost to repair.

By letting the buyer decide what they want to fix, the buyer can select their own contractor, and get the result they want. In some cases I suppose the buyer wants the problem fixed before they move in. This is a difficult situation, since that creates the potential for you and the buyer to think you have a deal, but maybe the buyer does not like the repair, and the deal falls through. Now what do you do? You lost the sale, you paid the money for a repair that the next buyer maybe does not care about, and you face the prospect of doing it all over again if the next buyer has a different repair list.

Conclusion: Sell it as is, let the buyer decide what to offer. Its the American way.


----------



## drmax (Sep 4, 2012)

Yeah, you are prolly right. I have a buyer on the hook, as I had mentioned the "1st right" deal. He is getting it as is. Since he'd finish the basement, best for him to rectify the issue. My one other worry is that since he may be financing, perhaps the lender would want it corrected prior to lending him the money, which is then pissing away more valuable time. Maybe I will just get an inspector to sniff it (one that's not tied to a mitigation company) to see what is present, to give me a piece of mind. Perhaps his results would suffice for that part of the home inspection, if indeed it is a different individual from the regular home inspector. Doubt the little test kits from lowes would make me feel any better. Used them before with varying results. Unsure what the home inspector uses, but would want same device


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

If you know the inspector coming on a certain day get all the windows open and ventilate the place like crazy before he comes.


----------



## drmax (Sep 4, 2012)

Thought of that too, but I'm prolly worrying unnecessarily. If he leaves a canister for a couple days I'll put a fan on it. I did call a local inspector and he said he rarely gets request for this inspection. Then again, he is one who thinks it's all a scam! I'm just playing the game, unfortunately.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Well if your going fudge the test results of a new test, why bother? Imagine the guilt then you would have to live with. Not to mention the liability of deliberately covering up a problem. I would listen to others that have said not do anything unless it is needed.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

Radon is usually pretty simple to remediate. Be proactive. Do your test now to see what you are dealing with. If necessary install the radon remediation system and be done with it.
Its very interesting to see people advocating fudging the test. What if you were the buyer and the seller did that to you.


----------

